# uno spilungone



## Lamarimba

Hola.

En_ Le pietre di Pantalica, _de Vincenzo Consolo, se dice lo siguiente:

Accanto a lui, accovacciato, il culo sui talloni, le braccia sulle cosce (...), *uno spilungone* di soldato americano (...), biondo, sano, sorridente. Il contadino, una mano sulla spalla del soldato, con l’altra, con cui teneva il lungo suo bastone, gl’indicava qualcosa in lontananza, una strada, un paese, forse il miraggio d’un pozzo o d’una fonte.

Vale. Parece que el soldado es (demasiado) alto, dicho con *una  pizca de desprecio* . Pero no encuentro la palabra exacta en español. Necesitaría conocer casos en los que uno se refiera a un tercero como _uno spilungone_.

¿Algún comentario o sugerencia?


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Has visto el diccionario Battaglia?


----------



## danieleferrari

¿*Larguirucho* no te vale?

Como bien apunta nuestro querido @Mister Draken, se emplea para aludir (normalmente de forma *despectiva*) a quienes sean *altos y delgados (como un fideo)*. Como si fuera una *mofa*, vamos, *estilo 'cuatro ojos'*.

Al cinema ero seduto dietro a uno *spilungone*. Inutile dire che non ho visto il film, ma solo la sua testa.

Un sinonimo è 'lungone' (entrambi informali e colloquiali), o comunque 'pertica', 'stangone' e 'stanga' Spilungone.
Se definisco qualcuno uno 'spilungone', gli attribuisco diverse connotazioni negative.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> ¿*Larguirucho* no te vale?


Perfecta, si a ti te lo parece. Tiene un punto faltón y cariñoso al mismo tiempo.



Mister Draken said:


> ¿Has visto el diccionario Battaglia?


Gracias, Draken. Con un par de diccionarios como ese ya no tengo por qué pasar por este foro.   

(Lo de _spilungon_*accio *sí que parece ya insultante.)


----------



## danieleferrari

Non ho mai sentito 'spilungonaccio', però sì... Un sostantivo connotato negativamente al quale viene aggiunto il suffisso -accio per peggiorare ancora di più le cose.

Animalaccio

Baccanaccio

Cenaccia


----------



## Azarosa

En el español informal, en Argentina, también diríamos (_oh, coincidenza_) "lungo", una forma tanto coloquial como perteneciente al lunfardo. No diría que es despectivo, pero, vamos, no es la forma más elegante del mundo.
lungo, lunga | Diccionario de americanismos


----------



## Mister Draken

Y para deleite de Daniele, en Argentina se dice que alguien que sabe mucho sobre un tema "se la sabe lunga" (muy coloquial, claro).


----------



## Lamarimba

Preguntar si encontráis alguna diferencia de matiz entre

_un soldato spilungone
uno spilungone *di* soldato_

o es una mera cuestión de estilo.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pregunta interesante. Yo sí veo cierta diferencia en el *énfasis*. En tu primera oración, *el elemento en foco es *_*soldato*_ (y que sea _spilungone _es un dato de más, podría ser feo, tonto, bobo, gordo...). En la otra, se da más énfasis a _spilungone_. Pero bueno, a ver qué opinan los demás. Habría que ver el cotexto también. A veces solo es cuestión de estilo, sin más. Otras veces, el orden sintáctico remite a diferencias de énfasis (tema y rema).

_Un quattrocchi di merda _
> elemento puesto en foco > _quattrocchi _(le acoso porque lleva gafas, aparte de ser insoportable)

_Una merda di quattrocchi _
> elemento enfático > _merda _(tacho al tío de capullo, pero también lleva gafas, y me mofo de él por eso)

No quiero ofender a nadie, evidentemente, solo he puesto otro ejemplo parecido.
No todo el mundo va a estar de acuerdo, de allí la importancia del cotexto.


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> más énfasis a _spilungone_



Gracias, Daniele.

Sí. Lo significativo no es solo el contraste _soldato/contadino _sino la postura de estos en la "escena", sus estaturas tan dispares. Si el americano no estuviera _accovacciato_ jamás podría el siciliano, que debe ser bajito, ponerle _una mano sulla spalla_...



danieleferrari said:


> Habría que ver el contexto también.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lamarimba said:


> View attachment 72012


(Es preciosa, por cierto.)


----------



## elroy

Diría que la misma diferencia se da en español:

_un colega pesado
un pesado de colega

una persona maravillosa 
una maravilla de persona _
(En este caso hay un cambio de forma.)

¿No?


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Diría que la misma diferencia se da en español:
> 
> _un colega pesado
> un pesado de colega
> 
> una persona maravillosa
> una maravilla de persona _
> (En este caso hay un cambio de forma.)
> 
> ¿No?


Esa estructura solo es posible con un sustantivo (como la tildada en verde).


----------



## elroy

Ah, es que a veces “pesado” funciona como sustantivo.  _Juan es un pesado.  _Es correcto, ¿no?  Y yo no tenía inconveniente en añadirle un “de persona”. ¡Por lo visto me equivoqué!


----------



## Azarosa

elroy said:


> Ah, es que a veces “pesado” funciona como sustantivo.  _Juan es un pesado.  _Es correcto, ¿no?  Y yo no tenía inconveniente en añadirle un “de persona”. ¡Por lo visto me equivoqué!


En esa construcción, para la primera parte es necesario usar un determinante: "*el *pesado de mi colega". En la segunda parte de la secuencia corresponde siempre un sustantivo común sin determinante: _un encanto de {marido ~ *Arturo ~ *un marido ~ *ese marido. (_Para no salir del tema del asunto: NGLE, 12.7.5d, 12.7.5e)


----------

